# Lucky is gone



## braveheart4254 (Apr 30, 2005)

My sweet little girl was put to sleep today. It was the hardest thing I have ever done. My heart is breaking. She has been suffering from mammory cancer since December. She got to the point where she wasnt eating and having a hard time breathing. Last night she put her little head in my hand and looked up at me to tell me it was time to let go. I had someone come to the house and do it. It was heartbreaking. My other cat stood there and watched the whole thing. He knew what was going on. I miss her so much. everywhere I look I see her sweet face. I am having her cremated with ashes returned. She had a favorite spot, a box with her blanket in it under the kitchen table . I will set up her urn and a little gravestone and a picture of her in it. I could never throw that box and blanket away. The pain is deep and the crying is continuous. I hope it lessens as tme goes on.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost her  She sounds like a lovely cat.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

Yes, the pain will subside. I promise. 

I just had to put my Fuzz to sleep this past October, and I've had to say goodbye to many before that.

After a very special friend of mine passed a few years ago, his cousin sent me a card that said something that helped me immensely, it's helped me in similar situations since, and has been comforting for all I've shared it with.

It said that eventually you forget that they died, and remember instead that they lived.

When that time comes for you, and it will, it will be a warm spot in your heart, without the pain.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry braveheart...I know how much you must be hurting right now. 

Your pain will lessen in time, and you'll be able to think about the sweet and funny things she did with a smile instead of tears. She knew you loved her.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. The pain will eventually go away, I lost my Riley in January and cried for days but like someone said earlier, you will remember all of the good times. I still think about him everyday. My wife got me a kitten right after we put Riley down and it helped a lot.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry, how awful for you.  

I will move this to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Braveheart, my heart goes out to you. I lost my Precious to the same disease in Oct. The only difference was that she was still eating. It came as a total shock. 

I wanted another cat immediately, but now I know I wanted her back immediately. My heart still breaks when I think of it, but it isn't on my mind morning, noon, and night any more. This will happen for you, also, but I know you need to release your pain and cry. I am still looking for a Seal point Siamese, but I don't expect her to be my Precious.
 
I feel certain that you will see her again. Many blessings and peace being sent to you.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh braveheart, I'm so very sorry. Your post made me cry.
I know exactly what you mean when you say you see her everywhere. It seems impossible now but it does get better. The heartbreak will lessen but the love you have for her will remain with you always.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

im so sorry for your loss, my cat had to be put down 2 moths ago, i dont think ill ever get over that. im sorry, at least shes not in pain anymore.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am really sorry for your and your other kittiy's loss. 
You are so wonderful to have been with your baby to the very diffcult end. It takes a lot of courage, not to mention all of the love you have in your heart. She has passed on and is no longer in pain, and I am sure she doesn't want you to hurt anymore either. But grieving is a natural process and although painful, it has its role.
Try to think of what your kitty has taught you during her stay here on Earth and what she las learned from you. There is a lot of meaning in all that, that will make a lot of sense especially to you. 
I hope your pain will slowly go way..((hugs))
May she rest in peace


----------

